# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  الحاق دو متغیر رشته ای

## meysam_meysam74

خوب من سوالات ساده زیادی برام پیش میاد تویه ویژوال سی می خواستم اونا رو اینجا مطرح کنم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
چه جوری میشه دوتا متغیر رشته رو با هم جم کرد .
char ch1[10]
char ch2[10]
ch1 = ch2 + ch1

----------


## Nima_NF

این گونه سوالات مربوط به زبان ++C/C می باشند و باید در بخش مختص آن پرسیده شود:
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?f=45

عنوان مناسب نیز انتخاب کنید. (عنوان تغییر داده شد)

و اما جواب سوال:
برای الحاق دو رشته از توابع استاندارد یا CRT می توانید استفاده کنید مانند strcat برای اسکی و tcscat_  برای هر دوی یونیکد و اسکی:


char *strcat(
   char *strDestination,
   const char *strSource 
);

----------

